
Pea whistle steganography - bootload
http://www.windytan.com/2015/10/pea-whistle-steganography.html
======
XaspR8d
It only takes a little bit of steganography before everything looks like a
secret communication channel!

Cool experiment. The biggest surprise to me is that the fluctuations of the
real whistle appear to be a fairly constant frequency; I would've expected
more chaotic behavior.

EDIT: While we're near the topic, does anyone have any recommendations for
acoustics texts/resources? In particular, I'd love something from the approach
of analyzing real-world sounds & instruments.

~~~
chillingeffect
> analyzing real-world sounds & instruments

One of the most important books on the subject:

[http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Musical-Instruments-Neville-
Fl...](http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Musical-Instruments-Neville-
Fletcher/dp/0387983740)

It's mostly covered from a synthesis/physics POV angle, btw. But will give you
a tremendous foundation in the types of waveforms many different instruments
produce.

